# Attendre la V2 ?



## Yoco (6 Février 2011)

Bonsoir, 

Je compte faire l'acquisition d'un IPad, mais voilà, il y a de plus en plus de rumeurs sur la V2. D'après les rumeurs quels changements va-t-il avoir ? (grands changement ou gadget ?)
Seront-ils réellement indispensable ?
Autre question, l'Ipad actuel dispose de 256mo de RAM, est-ce réellement contraignant ? la V2 aura certainement une capacité de mémoire vive plus importante.

Voilà en résumé, dois-je attendre la V2 ou pas ? J'ai peur de trouver le temps long d'ici qu'il sorte


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Février 2011)

Yoco a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je compte faire l'acquisition d'un IPad, mais voilà, il y a de plus en plus de rumeurs sur la V2. D'après les rumeurs quels changements va-t-il avoir ? (grands changement ou gadget ?)
> Seront-ils réellement indispensable ?
> ...



Qu'attends tu qu'on te dise ?!
La plupart des "rumeurs" sur l'iPad2 sont sur MacG...
Quant à savoir si tu dois attendre...C'est toi qui vois !
...


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Février 2011)

2 raisons d'attendre :
- il va y avoir plein d'iPad 1 d'occasion dans pas longtemps
- c'est vraiment dommage d'acheter un iPad 1 maintenant, alors que la v2 devrait sortir dans un ou deux mois

Sinon, à mon avis, oui, 256 Mo de RAM, c'est un peu juste, même si je trouve que la gestion de la RAM semble avoir été améliorée dans les versions successives d'iOS. 
Le manque de RAM se manifeste essentiellement quand une appli a besoin de plus de RAM qu'il n'y en a de disponible (pas de swap sur iOS à ma connaissance) => plantage immédiat. Ça m'arrive avec des applications de base de données, Keynote avec des présentations ou des diapos un peu lourdes, des applications de streaming audio d'iTunes.
Personnellement, une augmentation de la RAM à 512 Mo justifiera à elle seule un achat de l'iPad 2. Par contre les caméras, Facetime et tout ça, bof, mais pour d'autres, qui utilisent la vidéoconférence, quel luxe sur un écran iPad !

Là où je m'interroge, c'est à propos de la capacité maximale de l'iPad 2. Va-t-elle rester à 64 Go ? Je pense que oui, même si je rêve d'un 128...


----------



## Lefenmac (6 Février 2011)

Yoco a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je compte faire l'acquisition d'un IPad, mais voilà, il y a de plus en plus de rumeurs sur la V2. D'après les rumeurs quels changements va-t-il avoir ? (grands changement ou gadget ?)
> Seront-ils réellement indispensable ?
> ...




La V3 paraît qu'elle sera encore meilleure moi je te dirais d'attendre, voire même la V4 qui y paraît selon les rumeurs sera plus légère, plus puissante,... que la V1.

La question est: Ce qui existe convient-il à tes besoins?  Si oui tu prends si pas tu attends.....car le sens des technologies va "généralement" vers des améliorations


----------



## Yoco (6 Février 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse BigDidou, c'est bien ce qu'il me semblais, l'iPad a tendance à manquer rapidement de RAM. Je pense attendre la V2 (avec impatience ;p)

Bonne soirée


----------



## Gebann (16 Février 2011)

Exactement dans le même cas que toi. Je suis désolé de ne trouver des réponses à des postes comme le tien qu'à coup de "si le 1 te suffit, achète-le". Par ailleurs, pour faire l'avocat du diable, je dirais que demander au commun des mortels ce qu'ils en savent sur les rumeurs n'est pas non plus très cohérent (connaissant la politique Apple).

Si je n'ai pas craqué sur l'iPad a sa sortie, c'est parce que je ne trouvais pas son utilité entre mon iPhone et mon MBP 13" tout neuf (transportable plus facilement finalement que prévu). Actuellement, et sans doute avec pas mal de petites choses qui viennent l'une à côté des autres, je commence à voir réellement une utilité (surtout au niveau de la lecture de PDF que je fais en masse et qui n'est pas si sympa sur MBP et totalement affreuse sur 200 pages sur iPhone).

Je suis donc tiraillé entre acheter maintenant l'iPad 1 sachant qu'il n'est pas exactement ce dont j'ai besoin (manque effectif de Ram et besoin de l'utiliser en dual screen avec MBP) et qu'on annonce l'iPad 2 avec sans doute plus de Ram et peut-être une sortie miniDV pour le dual screen entre autres.

L'avantage : l'avoir tout de suite (surtout qu'avant d'avoir la V2 en Belgique on peut attendre encore au moins 4 mois)
Le désavantage : Envie d'acheter la V2 à sa sortie pour les deux points plus haut alors que je suis plutôt conservateur de mes appareils sur le long terme (je suis d'ailleurs toujours sur l'iPhone Edge qui me convient parfaitement...)
Le prix : on connait Apple et ses produits, j'achète le 1 aujourd'hui, je le revends dans 5 mois à 100 en moins, je rachète le nouveau au même prix que le V1 actuel = perte d'un point de vue impatience : 100 ce qui n'est vraiment pas grand chose mais qui n'est pas "assuré" car on ne connait pas encore le marché de la seconde main iPad qui a l'air de perdre plus de valeur qu'un mac ou un iPhone à la revente...

Quel dilemme... J'espère sincèrement qu'Apple va annoncer rapidement l'iPad V2 histoire qu'on se fasse une idée concrète de l'agenda de sortie et de ce que l'on pourrait louper en achetant la V1...


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Février 2011)

Ben mettez vous en situation:
Si Apple dévoile les futurs arguments de l'iPad2 (voire l'iPad3) trop tôt, il sonne le glas de l'iPad1...Sauf dés que les stocks du 1 seront négligeables...ou bien transférables car il démarre toujours sur les USA.
4 mois: Ce n'est pas la mer à boire ! et le 1 n'était pas assez aboutit (Alors qu'Apple avait les moyens de faire mieux).
Par contre, si comme annoncé par certains (info ou intox) 2011 voyait l'arrivée du 2 et du 3 alors là je pense que, perso, je vais faire l'impasse du 2 !
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Février 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Ben mettez vous en situation:
> Si Apple dévoile les futurs arguments de l'iPad2 (voire l'iPad3) trop tôt, il sonne le glas de l'iPad1...Sauf dés que les stocks du 1 seront négligeables...ou bien transférables car il démarre toujours sur les USA.
> 4 mois: Ce n'est pas la mer à boire ! et le 1 n'était pas assez aboutit (Alors qu'Apple avait les moyens de faire mieux).
> Par contre, si comme annoncé par certains (info ou intox) 2011 voyait l'arrivée du 2 et du 3 alors là je pense que, perso, je vais faire l'impasse du 2 !
> Qu'en pensez vous ?





pepeye66 a dit:


> Qu'attends tu qu'on te dise ?!
> La plupart des "rumeurs" sur l'iPad2 sont sur MacG...
> Quant à savoir si tu dois attendre...C'est toi qui vois !
> ...


----------



## Sly54 (16 Février 2011)

Gebann a dit:


> Je suis donc tiraillé entre acheter maintenant l'iPad 1 sachant qu'il n'est pas exactement ce dont j'ai besoin (manque effectif de Ram et besoin de l'utiliser en dual screen avec MBP) et qu'on annonce l'iPad 2 avec sans doute plus de Ram et peut-être une sortie miniDV pour le dual screen entre autres.


Manifestement tu n'en as pas besoin maintenant
Perso je ne me pose même pas la question, j'attends la V2 dans la joie et la bonne humeur; je ne l'achète pas non plus le jour de sa sortie, hein, j'attends un peu les premiers retours.

Mais mon avis n'est pas objectif car je n'ai pas besoin d'un iPad


----------



## robertodino (17 Février 2011)

Je suis dans le même cas, jai vendu le wifi il y a 3 semaines et là jaimerais macheter le 3G. Pour moi aussi lattente devrait être longue vu que jhabite au Luxembourg. Donc je pense acheter le 3G et le revendre un peu plus tard. Bon, là je peux me le permettre, mais sinon je comprends que lon veuille attendre.


----------



## Gebann (17 Février 2011)

@Sly54 : Je ne suis pas sûr que la moitié du quart des consommateurs ayant craqués pour l'iPad en avait "besoin" mais c'est plein de petits conforts qui te permette de mieux appréhender certains points de ta vie quotidienne.
Par exemple, je lis énormément de PDF actuellement et souvent des livres en PDF et en format papier. Si je pouvais avoir le même confort le soir dans le lit pour lire mes PDF que je ne l'ai avec les versions papier, ça serait TOP, pas nécessaire, mais TOP !

Donc voilà, c'est tranché pour mon cas, je me prends l'iPad V1 totalement basique avec une simple housse (investissement minimal) et à la sortie de l'iPad V2, je switcherai pour passer à une version peut-être plus grosse en mémoire avec la connexion 3G et les accessoires dont je trouverai que l'utilité se fera ressentir.

Au final, comme tous les produits Apple, je n'aurai perdu sur cet achat/revente qu'au maximum 200 (étant très soigneux) qui, divisés en 6 mois d'attente du V2, ne sont pas une si grosse perte pour ce caprice ^^


----------



## Sly54 (17 Février 2011)

Tu résumes ma pensée : si financièrement on peut se permettre ces plaisirs, alors why not


----------



## robertodino (18 Février 2011)

C'est fait, je te réponds du 3G que j'ai acheté aujourd'hui


----------



## Gebann (21 Février 2011)

Pareil, acheté vendredi ! 

(et je remercie particulièrement les accros Apple qui sont prêt à acheter des produits de seconde main "comme neufs" sous garantie mais d'anciennes générations à quasiment le même prix que je les achète en neufs au bon moment sur coup de tête ^^).

L'iPad V1 ne répond pas à tous mes besoins mais comble parfaitement (une fois jailbreaké) aux besoins que j'avais actuellement avec un espoir que la V2 répondra parfaitement à mes besoins sans devoir être jailbreakée (port USB, Dual Screen, Tetherring).


----------



## robertodino (24 Février 2011)

Gebann a dit:


> Pareil, acheté vendredi !
> 
> (et je remercie particulièrement les accros Apple qui sont prêt à acheter des produits de seconde main "comme neufs" sous garantie mais d'anciennes générations à quasiment le même prix que je les achète en neufs au bon moment sur coup de tête ^^).
> 
> L'iPad V1 ne répond pas à tous mes besoins mais comble parfaitement (une fois jailbreaké) aux besoins que j'avais actuellement avec un espoir que la V2 répondra parfaitement à mes besoins sans devoir être jailbreakée (port USB, Dual Screen, Tetherring).



Pour la V2 on verra bien le 2 mars, en attendant je suis heureux de mon nouveau iPad V1, si la V2 me tente le 1 passera sous les mains  de mon père


----------



## cmoi-20 (28 Février 2011)

Pour ceux qui ne trouvent pas les nouvelles fonctions indispensables, lors de la sotie de la v2 il sera soldé.


----------



## Valmente (5 Mars 2011)

robertodino a dit:


> Pour la V2 on verra bien le 2 mars, en attendant je suis heureux de mon nouveau iPad V1, si la V2 me tente le 1 passera sous les mains  de mon père



je crois que finalement, tu le vends ton iPad 1


----------



## robertodino (5 Mars 2011)

Valmente a dit:


> je crois que finalement, tu le vends ton iPad 1



Oui, je le vends vu que mon père aimerais aussi un iPad2


----------

